# Apples, bananas, and constipation?



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

I am going to post this question in both the Health and Healing & the Nutrition and Good Eating forums. I'm just not sure which one is more appropriate.

My 2 1/2 year old DD has been struggling with constipation for six months. Its been a crazy time with me trying to be very proactive in solving this problem. We have been to our naturopath three times, our MD twice, and I've also researched a lot on line. Things only seem to work temporarily but then we always regress after a few regular days.

I am now ready to try my MD's suggestion of lactulose. I really had hoped diet, etc would solve things but its just not working. I've bought the lactulose but wanted to research it a bit before using it. I did a search on it here and found some interesting info. One mom said that apples and banana's are constipating. Is that true? I've never heard this before. I have been using banana's as the base for our fruit smoothies in an attempt to get more fruit into her. I'm crossing my fingers that this isn't accurate because those two items are the main staples of our familys fruit consumption! And if apples are constipating, what about the diluted apple juice I've been giving her? (can you see me throwing my hands up in the air in frustration?)

What else would you ladies make a smoothie with if you didn't use banana's? This morning our consisted of a banana, flax seed oil, apple juice, and mixed berries.

TIA for any help!


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Apples and bananas help keep ME unconstipated, but for some reason "block up" my dds!??? I've heard that too that kids shouldn't eat too much of those and I don't know why!

Anyways, with my dds, I've found that peaches, blueberries, strawberries, prunes and wheat bread really help. But be warned: the blueberries, peaches and especially prunes can have quite a laxative effect if you give too much! Trust me LOL

Start off with small amounts until you find what works. They don't have to eat it everyday,but most days in my experience

Best of luck!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KiwiZ*
especially prunes can have quite a laxative effect if you give too much! Trust me LOL










: Uh,..... yeah!







:


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

well,we must have done at least a month of prune juice with no effect.








Maybe the prunes themseves might work better?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i think bananas are constipating. apples...well too much can be a definitely non-constipating event in our house.

other fruits: anything you can think of. frozen cherries here, also peaches this morning.

can you do citrus? you could use orange juice in place of apple.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Apples and bananas can both be consipating - remember, they are both part of the BRAT diet used for diarreah!
We like to use frozen berries in our smoothies - YUM! They taste great, and definitely are not constipating, as they are very high in fiber.


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Raisins seem to do it for my ds.


----------



## pln (Jan 25, 2003)

Ds has never been constipated and I firmly believe it is due to one
thing:

water...

LOTS of it.

He drinks at least as much water in volume as he eats in food
AND nurses after (often before) solid meals.

If you don't want to do water, at least nurse before and after
meals to help things flow.


----------

